# WSM 22.5, Grommet's from Cajun Bandit...  NEED NOOB HELP!



## bosshogg (Jun 11, 2011)

OK..  I purchased the BBQ Sensor Grommets from Cajun Bandit, but they didn't come with any instructions.  I'd like to make sure I get these things in there correctly, because I don't want to run into an issue later with meat on the rack.

I am struggling with figuring out how to make it work.  I took the bolt out of the top "grate holder" but can't figure out how it's supposed to work.

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## bosshogg (Jun 11, 2011)

I ordered the 3/4 grommets because I've got the maverick 732, but these definitely do not fit thru the hole where the bolt goes.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 11, 2011)

Well I never have used the Cajun Bandit eyelets, but here is a mod I came up with a year or so ago that is very popular for getting eyelets in on a WSM. They are plenty big so I can fit up to 3 90° probes at one time with no issues.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/94076/wsm-mods  

You might be able to install the cajun bandit ones in a similar fashion?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 12, 2011)

I don't have those grommets either, but it sounds like you just need to drill the hole a little bigger.


----------



## bosshogg (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah, it definitely looks like I'm going to need to drill a hole.


----------

